# keyless start??!!??



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

u have no idea how much i hate the manual. 
i was reading the section on keyless entry and it said the car can be started w/o using the key. and it said something like for more info check chap. 3.4 or something. and when i flipped to 3.4, there was NOTHING about keyless start.
big boo to these german ppl trying to write the manuals in enligsh. 
someone send VW a dictionary please.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: keyless start??!!?? (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Haha..Christina that's why I just post my questions here on the board rather than try to make heads and tails of the owner's manual.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: keyless start??!!?? (TCinOC)*

yeah this is probably the worst manual i have ever read. 
itz way worse than my finance textbook


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

It's sad and ironic that one of my most disappointing aspects of owning a Touareg is the manual provided for its complex operation.
Aside from the keyless start, I've also failed to find literature in the manual for hill hold assist, something of keen interest to drivers in San Francisco.


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (TReg510)*

Ok....
1. No keyless start in this country. Speculation that it might be a legal thing...
2. No ability to deactivate the passenger airbag.
If you look at some of the pictures of the console of the T-reg, above the remote mirror control on the driver side is a button for the keyless start. On the opposite side, above the flashlight (assuming you got one) is a key switch that enables you to turn off the passenger airbag.
Both missing on cars in this country. 
This is info from the following link:
http://www.germancarfans.com/n....html
"When starting up an incline, a hill-starting assistant supports the driver of the manual-gearbox versions. It is activated automatically when the Touareg, with engine running, is stopped on an incline with the normal or parking brake engaged, in first gear (forwards uphill) or reverse (reverse uphill), and the clutch pressed to the floor. When the driver releases the brakes, the car is actively braked and automatically held on the incline. The brakes are released step by step when the clutch is engaged, enabling a comfortable uphill start. Drivers of the automatic-gearbox versions can also take advantage of a hill-starting assistant, which reliably prevents the vehicle from rolling down the hill via a function in the gearbox. 

On steeply declining stretches (more than 20%), an automatic downhill assistant is available for both manual and automatic versions. It is also activated automatically as soon as the speed has been reduced to below 20 km/h with ESP switched on; if the driver does not give gas with the car in gear, the Touareg holds a constant speed in shove mode. "
Hope it helps.


_Modified by styx at 5:14 AM 12-15-2003_


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (styx)*

The FX45 I drove had it.
- SlotCAR


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (styx)*

Thanks, styx. I was aware that there was some literature about the feature out there; in fact, I believe it was even mentioned in the US brochure. I'll have to remember to try it next time I'm in the city.


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (TReg510)*

hill roll back feature is no more.... the first few Touaregs in the U.S. HAD the feature .......it really would be of no use to you in San Fran(or anywhere else, for that matter)....the feature only worked in LOW range..


----------



## wobisobi (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: keyless start??!!?? (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_u have no idea how much i hate the manual. 
i was reading the section on keyless entry and it said the car can be started w/o using the key. and it said something like for more info check chap. 3.4 or something. and when i flipped to 3.4, there was NOTHING about keyless start.
big boo to these german ppl trying to write the manuals in enligsh. 
someone send VW a dictionary please.
If you have the ACCESS entry system, you could leave your plastic key in the ignition (will not start without the electronic key being sent by one of the master keys). This way, you can leave your key in your pocket, backpack, brief case, accessories bag ect... and use the plastic key to start the car.


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: (mr.vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.vw* »_hill roll back feature is no more.... the first few Touaregs in the U.S. HAD the feature .......it really would be of no use to you in San Fran(or anywhere else, for that matter)....the feature only worked in LOW range..

My understanding is that they still all had this feature they just changed the name from control to assist to please the the bleeding lawyers. 
I have tried it on while off road and it appeared to work fine on mine (VIN 125xx).
Steve T.


_Modified by stevetjr at 1:18 PM 12-16-2003_


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: keyless start??!!?? (wobisobi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wobisobi* »_If you have the ACCESS entry system, you could leave your plastic key in the ignition (will not start without the electronic key being sent by one of the master keys). This way, you can leave your key in your pocket, backpack, brief case, accessories bag ect... and use the plastic key to start the car.


I would not advise leaving the plastic key in the ignition. All a thief would have to do is break a window and then they can drive your car away. Unless you would like to put a sign above your car that reads: "My keys are in the ingnition...please...anyone feel free to steal it!"








I'm not being sarcastic. I would just hate for anyone to have their car stolen due to carelessness. 
Hope this helps...


----------



## wobisobi (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: keyless start??!!?? (cgmb16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgmb16* »_All a thief would have to do is break a window and then they can drive your car away.
Fortunately VW has thought of this as well. The 'dummy' key will not be able to start the car on its own. It wouldn't even be able to unlock the steering wheel. All of that is handled by the electronic key within the master keys. I know that SAAB and MB are using ignition keys that are completely electronic. The act of turning the 'key' in the ignition is the start event within the ignition program. They have a traditional key within the key fob that can be used to open the car if electrical or other problems with the electronic key arise.


----------



## TREG (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: keyless start??!!?? (wobisobi)*

The 'valet' key does work on it's own to open door and start the car.


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (mr.vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.vw* »_hill roll back feature is no more.... the first few Touaregs in the U.S. HAD the feature .......it really would be of no use to you in San Fran(or anywhere else, for that matter)....the feature only worked in LOW range..

Read your manual, It's still on all vehicle's. Tranny has to be in tiptronic mode.
Keyless start is legal here in the U.S. 04' Toyota Prius has it. VW has not explained why we got jipped out of this feature ...

De-activating the Pass. airbag.... Oh well maybe on the 2005.....
Don't go looking for the interior motion sensor/tow disable switch... it doesn't exsist either. 
And how about those rear fog lights .....Oh No !!!! Where did the bulbs go !!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (wineman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wineman* »_
Keyless start is legal here in the U.S. 04' Toyota Prius has it. VW has not explained why we got jipped out of this feature ...


And the Cayenne I understand has this option. We discussed this. It is due to legal concerns by VW based on who the users will likely be; ie. families with little kids who might start the car accidentally.


----------



## wobisobi (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: keyless start??!!?? (TREG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREG* »_The 'valet' key does work on it's own to open door and start the car. 
As it should.


----------



## njtouareg (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: keyless start??!!?? (TREG)*

THis may be a stupid question but.....I was only given two remote keys when I bought my touareg...should I have gotten a third???


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: keyless start??!!?? (njtouareg)*

I think it is just two and the plastic key.


----------



## wobisobi (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: keyless start??!!?? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I think it is just two and the plastic key.
Spockcat,
Just to be clear, does your plastic key have the ability to start your 'reg? Make sure your masterkeys are not near by when you test.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: keyless start??!!?? (wobisobi)*

Beats me. Never tried it.


----------



## Rodebiker (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: keyless start??!!?? (spockcat)*

It does. I've tried it, with both remotes far away.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: keyless start??!!?? (wobisobi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wobisobi* »_Spockcat,
Just to be clear, does your plastic key have the ability to start your 'reg? Make sure your masterkeys are not near by when you test.

I know I'm not spockcat, but I can start my car with the plastic key and the others not be around it. It works just like any other key, except for this one is intended for "emergency purposes" such as locking your other keys in the vehicle. I keep the plastic one in my wallet!


----------



## wobisobi (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: keyless start??!!?? (cgmb16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgmb16* »_It works just like any other key... 
So much for that theory. Thanks.
Either there is a transponder chip in the plastic key, or the transponder chip is no longer part of their security strategy.


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
And the Cayenne I understand has this option. We discussed this. It is due to legal concerns by VW based on who the users will likely be; ie. families with little kids who might start the car accidentally.


So I guess Porsche & Toyota owners don't have families with little kids.
The key obviously has to be in the car for this feature to work, kids just can't climb in push a button and go. VW must think T-Reg owners with families are irresponsible adults who can't trust or control their kids.....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (wineman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wineman* »_VW must think T-Reg owners with families are irresponsible adults who can't trust or control their kids.....










Unfortunately, there are too many of those (not necessarily owning Touaregs though) in the US now. And they have lawyers who encourage their behavior.


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

One more reason to screen buyers !!!!


----------



## Codfish (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (wineman)*

The passenger side air bag in my t-reg is deactivated until someone sits in the seat. How do I know this? There is a button light below the radio that tells me so. Must be a new feature... I just got my T-V8.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: keyless start??!!?? (wobisobi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wobisobi* »_Spockcat,
Just to be clear, does your plastic key have the ability to start your 'reg? Make sure your masterkeys are not near by when you test.

When I posted earlier I was assuming that you were talking about the key circled in red? Also njtouareg this is what the other key looks like that you should have gotten!!! 










_Modified by cgmb16 at 7:55 PM 12-17-2003_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: keyless start??!!?? (cgmb16)*

In case you didn't realize, no one can see your pictures posted in the threads here. Yahoo doesn't allow this type of linking. We can see the pictures when we go to your Yahoo briefcase though.


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (Codfish)*

Codfish
Please post a pic of that button light if you get a chance. What is your Vin #16XXX or higher ???


----------



## davew (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (wineman)*

I drove a cayenne with the keyless feature for a few days last week. It too only had a plastic dummy key in the ignition that was removable, but would only start the car if you had one of the master keys in close proximity (ie on or about your person). Perhaps a solution for those of us w/ keyless entry is to have a new key cut that does not have the chip in it and leave that in the ignition. The car could not be started with it w/o a master near by. Yes it would open doors/locks if accessed by a thief. But if they smash my window to get in they can certaintly get access to othetr compartments and door locks as well...and I prefer they break less...the catch would be to make it as incognito as possible so as to not attract criminal behavior from those who look into the car. Perhaps the cayenne part fits and works....
-dave w
I'll look around for options...
-dw


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (davew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davew* »_
I'll look around for options...
-dw 

You do that.
In the meantime, also figure out a way to actually incorporate the control system and button required for keyless start.
One other thing. With keyless start, you don't need to leave the plastic key in the ignition, at least not in the Touareg's that have this feature. This would be totally stupid, in my opinion, to have to leave any key inside the car. Why the Cayenne had it there was a question you should have asked the dealer or owner.


----------



## TREG (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I took the plastic key apart last week - and got the chip out, but unfortunately - damaged the chip! The plastic key - which was working fine initially - would not work - even with my main key next to it!!! So it looks like the chip is key-specific. I ordered another plastic one - but they are back ordered and cannot get one for god knows how long. If you would like to try the experiment ($68) - carefully drummell away one side of the top to expose the chip and extract it without breaking ! I tried to 'pry' the top and damaged the chip. I am going to do this as soon as I get my replacement key


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TREG)*

Was there some reason why you did that or you just had some free time on your hands and just got a new tool?


----------



## TREG (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Hi Spock: I did it 1. to see the chip? 2. I was trying to make a semi-auto start by leaving the dummy key in and keeping the chip in wallet, so all you have to do is walk up to car and crank the key, insted of pushing the button and go! (or so I thought) I can send you the inside pics if you want.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TREG)*

I don't think this would be a very good thing to do. The car will sense the key in the ignition and might power up some systems. 
Otherwise, you probably would be better off just having a locksmith or dealer cut a new metal key for you without any chip in it. Leave that in the ignition but cut away a lot of the head of the key so it isn't real obvious that you left a key in the ignition or you will invite theives. Also, if your insurance company finds out about this, I doubt they would cover any break-in.


----------



## TREG (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I know , since I have a dead key, that it can sit in the ignition and nothing happens till you try to crank it - it says something like -invalid key or so. Seconly - the black plastic key is less visible from out side than a metal one. I was hoping to find a black plastic knob that you can put on top of the plastic key and make it look more integral with the dash. Anyway that all remote right now.


----------



## davew (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
You do that.


I am.....thanks.

_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
This would be totally stupid, in my opinion, to have to leave any key inside the car. Why the Cayenne had it there was a question you should have asked the dealer or owner.

If you think its stupid you will have to take it up with Porsche, because this is the way the system works in North America cars. Unlike the euro models that have the push button start, the US cayennes have a kevlar chipless key that sits in the ignition. If you have a master key in your pocket you can walk up to the car, get in and start the car w/o taking your master key out. The head of the kevlar key looks more like a switch than key. It may not be a perfect way to do it, but it works...
But thanks for your postive and constructive insight...its most helpful.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (davew)*

Thanks for the info. I guess if Touareg owners want keyless start they need to buy the Cayenne key blank, have it cut for their ignition switch and put it in their ignition. This is what TREG was trying to do with his plastic key. I suppose as long as it doesn't look like a key then it would be OK. But I wouldn't leave it in my ignition in a place where you could have high crime. A dumb thief might think that he could start the car with it and break in.


----------



## VW-Newbie (Jun 24, 2002)

Maybe I missed something in all of the replies but I'm suprised by all of the confusion regarding the valet key. If it is like other valet keys I believe it only allows access through the driver door and to start the vehicle. It should not allow access to anything in the interior that is lockable.
For example you could lock something in the glovebox, give the parking attendant the valet key and they would not be able to access the glovebox.
BTW, I think it shows how fubar'd we are in the US that we can't be trusted to use a keyless system. A big "THANKS" to all the lawyers and idiots who file those frivolous lawsuits!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (VW-Newbie)*

I don't think the plastic key is a valet key. It was presented to me as an emergency key you could carry in your wallet that can be used for everything.


----------



## VW-Newbie (Jun 24, 2002)

Ahh, my mistake then. Guess I won't be locking the Hope Diamond in my glovebox!


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

Hmm...I was also under the impression that the plastic key is a valet key.


----------



## Nam (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: (TReg510)*

New user here. Hello to everybody!
I am looking at buying a Touareg in the near future as it really impressed me front the first time I read about it and even more impressed after my test drive.
I am p****d too that they did not include the start button for the US models. But I am still a little confused:
It is a good idea to have the plastic key in the ignition and just leave the other one in your pocket and when you get it the car just twist the plastic key without taking the other one out of your pocket (semi-keyless egnition). 
BUT two people said that the car WOULD start even if the "real" keys were not even near the car. This would be a really big problem as anybody could drive off with your car with you leaving the plastic key in the egnition. I guess this is the reason TREG tried to take the chip out of the plastic key so it would not start without the other key being in the car. But then as he found out the car won't start with the plastic key (with chip taken out) even with the "real" key is beside it.








Any solutions yet? How come the Cayanne owners can make this work? Their plastic keys don't need a chip in them in order to start the car?


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Nam)*

The plastic key is a VALET key.
It unlocks the doors, and starts the Touareg. The 'regular' keys do NOT have to be around. I have driven the vehicle with just that key, so I can atest 1st hand that this is true.
It's a good backup for the regular 2 keys you 'will' receive.
*


Peace, Love, TOUAREG ...*


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (SlotCAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlotCAR* »_The plastic key is a VALET key.
It unlocks the doors, and starts the Touareg. The 'regular' keys do NOT have to be around. I have driven the vehicle with just that key, so I can atest 1st hand that this is true.
It's a good backup for the regular 2 keys you 'will' receive.


A Valet key would only open the doors and start the car, not open everything. It is a back up key, if you want to give a valet your plastic key each time you park at a fancy restaurant, feel free. Don't be surprised if while the valet is rushing to get you your car back, he breaks it off in your ignition.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SlotCAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlotCAR* »_The plastic key is a VALET key.
It unlocks the doors, and starts the Touareg. The 'regular' keys do NOT have to be around. I have driven the vehicle with just that key, so I can atest 1st hand that this is true.
It's a good backup for the regular 2 keys you 'will' receive.


It also DOES unlock the glovebox. So it really isn't going to stop a valet from going through your car if that is the intent of a valet key.
It is pretty strong, so I doubt it would break without alot of force. But in order to lock the car, you have to use the lock. This might make a valet less inclined to lock your car when they park it. Plus it could be easier to lose. I think it is better to give the valet your regular key and keep the plastic on as an emergency key.


----------



## wobisobi (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I guess if Touareg owners want keyless start they need to buy the Cayenne key blank, have it cut for their ignition switch and put it in their ignition. This is what TREG was trying to do with his plastic key. 
Sounds like there would be a need for adjusting some settings with VAG-COM in order to make it work, but for those who just need to have a pseudo-keyless start...


----------



## davew (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (wobisobi)*

Sorry I didn't post a final reply sooner, but the end result of my search was that porsche will only sell the Kevlar keys precut with a VIN number at order, so getting a blank to cut to match the VW would be quite difficult. If anybody has better connections than I do and can work this out please let me/us know.
thanks
dave w


----------



## onoffroad (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (davew)*

I'll have a friend that works as a dentist tech. I will try to make me one w/o a chip -- we shall see.


----------



## onoffroad (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (TREG)*

well I had a friend of mine who works in a dentist lab make an exact duplicate of my plastic key -- but I have the same problem -- even with the key next to it in goes in disable mode :-(


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (onoffroad)*

I can see how you're bummed about it, but to me it's reassuring!


----------



## Fai (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (Company T-Reg)*

I used the Valet key to open the door and it worked. The red light by the door window was still blinking. Tried to atart the engine, alarm chimed. I had the regular key in my pocket at the time of testing. Something wrong in my Valet key?


----------



## onoffroad (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

How so ?
Having to have the chip/fob key in the pocket seamed like a excellent compromise. That way a car jacker would not have lots of fun once you get out of the car


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Fai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fai* »_I used the Valet key to open the door and it worked. The red light by the door window was still blinking. Tried to atart the engine, alarm chimed. I had the regular key in my pocket at the time of testing. Something wrong in my Valet key?









I believe the internal antenna/receiver is actually just in front of the center console box. I noticed a module there when I was installing the audio and power plugs in my console. I am pretty sure that is what it is. Maybe you should try putting your key in that location, assuming you have the keyless entry feature.


----------



## juju (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (onoffroad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onoffroad* »_How so ?
Having to have the chip/fob key in the pocket seamed like a excellent compromise. That way a car jacker would not have lots of fun once you get out of the car










Somebody spoke about removing the chip from the plastic key earlier. However, it was also reported that having a copy of the plastic key and the chip next to it would not work... So it suggests somehow it is not only that the chhip needs to be present in the car for it to start, but that the Treg has a way to determine which is the key that is in and associate it uniquely with a chip that has to be present....








Knowing that, is there a consensus that the plastick key with the removed chip in your wallet would be a solution that works? 
How does the Treg differentiate the original "valet key" without the chip and a dentist made perfect copy of the same key???

Juju, very motivated to get a true keyless system, not only entry


----------



## Snapper (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: (onoffroad)*

Hello,
I am new to the forum, and I just bought my Touareg earlier this week. I am very interested in this feature, so I am trying to provide any thoughts that I have in hope of finding a solution. My thought is similar to the previous message, and maybe onoffroad can help us determine this. I am curious to know what would happen if you made a duplicate of the key you have in your pocket when you are trying the keyless start. I think most would agree that the keys are probably slightly different based on your test with your emergency key duplicate. Is there any chance of trying this?


----------



## Fai (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I went to service dept. yesterday, they fixed it by setting something in the T-reg's computer.


----------



## bagdan (Jan 14, 2004)

Can somebody from Europe check with their dealer what is involved in installing true keyless start. 
Since its an option there, it shouldn't be too complicated to add it. If so, we can just order the kit from a parts dealer in Germany or UK and install it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bagdan)*

I just bought a VW parts CD on eBay from a European seller that covers the Touareg (as well as every other VW and Audi). Hopefully I will have it in two weeks or so. The question will be which parts are already in place versus what else is needed. Then you have to figure out how to activate it.
I can tell you that for those without keyless entry this will probably not be a viable addon. I just did another center console audio plug installation in a Touareg today without the convience package and I noticed that a sensor is missing in the center console. No doubt that all the sensors are missing in the car and the key itself probably isn't the same.


----------



## td_treg (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spockcat
on https://www.1stvwparts.com/part_number.html I found the starter button that is missing in the US keyless access vehicles. (You can find it under: Console > Button > Starter) They seem to sell it for $39.59. 
A picture of this can be found at https://www.parts.com/schemati...0.gif (It's part #1)
I assume that the wooden cover would need to be either drilled or replaced too. Do you know if the wiring is already underneath in the console. I assume that the starter button needs to have some connection to a controller called J518.
In addition, I also heard that the steering column lock locks automatically in the European system. Do you think that ours can behave the same way?


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*Keyless Go*

Keyless Go! That's what it is called in Europe. Funny how they come up with English words, nobody in the English speaking world understands. (Like they call their cell phones "handy" and assume everyone knows what it is...)
The main reason why the starter button is missing is that German Carmakers (and their attorneys) have to assume that we Americans are plain schtoopid. Especially after we almost ruined Audi after the "accidental acceleration escapade". Case study: You drop the owner of a Touareg at the airport. The owner drives there (with his/her key in the pocket) you unload, drop the person at the airport, leave the engine running, hop in and????)
Correct answer: drive home without the key and take the other keyfob to take the car for extended spins at your leisure.
Same thing with the laser guided cruise control. (Adaptive cruise control). Infinity's works great, as long as you are still awake and know that you are behind the wheel. Great in crawling traffic. It brakes (does not stop of course) and accelerates and keeps a programmable distance to the car in front of you. VW will not put it into a car destined for the US market. (We are too duhmmmm for this gadget - and our lawyers too greedy...)
Just my 2 cents


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Keyless*

I have ordered the two required parts (button and trim) from Germany but found last weekend that the required wires are missing from "T81" connector to the J518 Access/Start Control Module. 
There are 5 wires that go from J518 to E408(button); pin 56 blue/white, pin 50 blue/green, pin 39 blue, pin 36 blue/yellow, and pin 31 blue/red. I have been working on this for some time; taking my whole center console out to find any "loose" connectors, talking to the parts department in Germany (they are as clue-less about the Tregs as their US counterparts), getting the J518 module out to compare part numbers, etc. When I read about the Remote range TSB I figured why not get in there and cut open the harness to see what was there. Unfortunately we do not have the wires...just like the missing rear fog light wire. I figure that with today’s assembly technologies it is just as easy to specify and install “under-dash wire harness” B instead of A saving a few cents in the process. Gone are the days that the wires where there and all you had to do was plug a switch in to get the optional functionality.
I am not going to give up since I have the parts on the way…just need 5 AMP female connector pins, 5 color coded wires about 1m long, a connector for the other end, and a a little time.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Keyless (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_I have ordered the two required parts (button and trim) from Germany but found last weekend that the required wires are missing from "T81" connector to the J518 Access/Start Control Module. 
There are 5 wires that go from J518 to E408(button); pin 56 blue/white, pin 50 blue/green, pin 39 blue, pin 36 blue/yellow, and pin 31 blue/red. I have been working on this for some time; taking my whole center console out to find any "loose" connectors, talking to the parts department in Germany (they are as clue-less about the Tregs as their US counterparts), getting the J518 module out to compare part numbers, etc. When I read about the Remote range TSB I figured why not get in there and cut open the harness to see what was there. Unfortunately we do not have the wires...just like the missing rear fog light wire. I figure that with today’s assembly technologies it is just as easy to specify and install “under-dash wire harness” B instead of A saving a few cents in the process. Gone are the days that the wires where there and all you had to do was plug a switch in to get the optional functionality.
I am not going to give up since I have the parts on the way…just need 5 AMP female connector pins, 5 color coded wires about 1m long, a connector for the other end, and a a little time.









Wow. Make sure you take some really good photos if and when you do this. That is very impressive that you're at least trying to do it. Do you think anything will need to be Vagged?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyless (orttauq)*

It is also possible that the wire can be ordered too then. Ask your dealer in Germany if he can find this on his parts computer. When I get my parts CD from Germany I will look for you too,


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Keyless (bravocharlie)*

Good luck in your endeavor. I think what your doing is great. I'll defiantly be checking back on your progress. Good luck!


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Keyless (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
...Do you think anything will need to be Vagged?

To be honest this is what worries me the most...what controller? what address? and what to change those settings to?
The parts guys in Germany are willing to help but are understandably nervous to make suggestions. If I say I want said parts and have part numbers they will order it. Otherwise they are not saying much. I will look into ordering the wiring harness part too...good idea.


----------



## red5sp1.8T (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Keyless Go (V10 TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10 TDI* »_Keyless Go! That's what it is called in Europe. Funny how they come up with English words, nobody in the English speaking world understands. (Like they call their cell phones "handy" and assume everyone knows what it is...)
The main reason why the starter button is missing is that German Carmakers (and their attorneys) have to assume that we Americans are plain schtoopid. Especially after we almost ruined Audi after the "accidental acceleration escapade". Case study: You drop the owner of a Touareg at the airport. The owner drives there (with his/her key in the pocket) you unload, drop the person at the airport, leave the engine running, hop in and????)
Correct answer: drive home without the key and take the other keyfob to take the car for extended spins at your leisure.
Same thing with the laser guided cruise control. (Adaptive cruise control). Infinity's works great, as long as you are still awake and know that you are behind the wheel. Great in crawling traffic. It brakes (does not stop of course) and accelerates and keeps a programmable distance to the car in front of you. VW will not put it into a car destined for the US market. (We are too duhmmmm for this gadget - and our lawyers too greedy...)
Just my 2 cents


Keyless Go is exactly what Mercedes calls it. And they are one German automaker apparently unafraid of the lawyers since they offer this feature in the US!








http://www.mbusa.com/brand/mod...=0889
Maybe Audi's past problems are holding VW back on this one. I just wish they would stop teasing us with features that can't be had stateside.


----------



## stephenkyu (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: Keyless Go (red5sp1.8T)*

The Japanese aren't afraid either... Our Lexus LS has the feature as well. However, you still have to turn the key fob area to start the car, it isn't push button.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Keyless (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_just need 5 AMP female connector pins 

Does anyone have a source on these connectors?


----------



## royeus (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Keyless (aircooled)*

Just a really stupid question....but what's the big deal with Keyless Go (or Start,, or whatever) ?
If you have to turn something or push something and keep your keyfob nearby anyway, what's the great advantage? Why not just insert and turn the key?
Roy


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Keyless (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Does anyone have a source on these connectors?

When spockcat was working on my cell phone radio mute, we need some connectors that AMP made. They were only in Europe. So, when I called AMP in Harrisburg, PA, I talked to a nice guy who had two samples sent directly to me from Germany. They were very accomodating.
Therefore, I would recommend calling AMP customer service and explain to them what you need and see if they can send some samples or provide a dealer that can sell them. If they say they aren't available in this country, then ask for them to send some samples to you.
http://www.amp.com/


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Keyless (royeus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royeus* »_Just a really stupid question....but what's the big deal with Keyless Go (or Start,, or whatever) ?
If you have to turn something or push something and keep your keyfob nearby anyway, what's the great advantage? Why not just insert and turn the key?

You can leave the key in your pocket, get it and hit the start button. For those of us with the convenience package already, it makes it more complete. The convenience package allows us to keep the key in our pocket, touch the door handle and have the door(s) unlock without using the key or the buttons on the key fob.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Keyless (bravocharlie)*

Thanks. For Royeys, I am less concerned with the keyless start since it is looking less like being able to do this in a V6 (no keyless entry on US models). I am looking for the connectors for a rear fog light wiring job.


----------

